# long and short of it



## nabero (Apr 30, 2007)

haircut...not sure if i like it.  but it gave me an excuse to play in ps.... :roll:


----------



## ashfordphoto (Apr 30, 2007)

dude that's rockin.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh I think it looks cute!  Give yourself a little time to get used to it


----------



## nabero (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks :blushing:



Tangerini said:


> Give yourself a little time to get used to it



Yeh...it's going to take a lot of getting used to...my hair was halfway down my back.  I'm not used to this at all:meh:



...but at least my head is lighter now


----------



## zendianah (Apr 30, 2007)

I lOVE IT!!!  Looks very cute .. It fits your face shape. You go girl!!


----------



## ariadne76 (Apr 30, 2007)

I think it's great! Just watch out when you wash your hair the first time. I always use waaaaaaaay too much shampoo...  :er:


----------



## Puscas (Apr 30, 2007)

yes you look great :thumbup:, but what did you do in PS? I'm curious.  This pic  looks good! 









pascal


----------



## nabero (Apr 30, 2007)

Puscas said:


> what did you do in PS? I'm curious.  This pic  looks good!
> 
> 
> pascal





I played with it a lot in PS (just messing around)...but all I ended up doing to this was a little crop, brightness and contrast, and put it in b&w :er:


----------



## Puscas (Apr 30, 2007)

well, sometimes less is more. 







pascal


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Apr 30, 2007)

nabero said:


> it's going to take a lot of getting used to...my hair was halfway down my back.  I'm not used to this at all



It's pretty!  I agree that it fits your face, and I especially like the way the shorter layer falls over your eyes.You're just in dramatic hair change shock.  The first (3) times I cut my hair, I cried.  Now if I don't like it, I just go back and get more cut!


----------



## ashfordphoto (May 1, 2007)

looks like you need to update your avatar now.


----------



## nabero (May 1, 2007)

Aquarium Dreams said:


> It's pretty!  I agree that it fits your face, and I especially like the way the shorter layer falls over your eyes.You're just in dramatic hair change shock.  The first (3) times I cut my hair, I cried.  Now if I don't like it, I just go back and get more cut!



Thanks :sillysmi:

I've had a couple of extreme haircuts (when i was 17 I cut off 17 inches)...there is always that intial "oh i love it!" then as soon as i get home "oh crap".  My hair grows really fast...so I'm not really attached to it, just weird to barely have enough to make a pony tail


----------



## Alex_B (May 7, 2007)

certainly looks cute!

and now for the coloured version 
 ....


----------



## nabero (May 7, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> and now for the coloured version
> ....



wait...what? i only come in greyscale ale:


----------



## Alex_B (May 7, 2007)

nabero said:


> wait...what? i only come in greyscale ale:



there are ways to get you more coloured


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (May 7, 2007)




----------



## shorty6049 (May 7, 2007)

no, she only comes in grayscale, trust me  ...
now excuse me while i jump in place...   :bounce:


----------

